# ADA parking stalls



## Examiner (Sep 10, 2013)

No where in the ADA 2010 does it show a graphic for accessible angled parking stalls.  Is accessible angled parking stalls allowed?  I did a word search and did not find anything in the guidelines using angled.


----------



## Jim B (Sep 10, 2013)

Look at 2010 Standards: Titles II and III, 502.2.4

Angled accessible parking is permitted, for van spaces, the access aisle needs to be on the passenger side


----------



## north star (Sep 10, 2013)

*+ = +*

Jim B.,

What printing of the `10 ADA SAD do you have ?......I have a Feb.

`11 printing and Section 502.2.4 is not in my copy of the

standards.

Thanks !

*+ = +*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2013)

Examiner said:
			
		

> No where in the ADA 2010 does it show a graphic for accessible angled parking stalls.  Is accessible angled parking stalls allowed?  I did a word search and did not find anything in the guidelines using angled.


Does the 2010ADASAD specifically allow angled parking or show a figure of diagonal parking, no

Does it prohibit its use,  no


----------



## Examiner (Sep 10, 2013)

Thinking that my standars may be out of date, I went online and also did not find a 502.2.4.  Then called the ADA Tech line.

ADA tech person said "that since there is an absent of language on parking angels; ADA does not disallow accessible angled parking stalls as long as the required dimensions and for the accessible parking stall and accessible aisle is adhered to".


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 10, 2013)

502.3.4 Location Access Aisles

Access aisles shall not overlap the vehicular way. Access Aisles shall be permitted to be placed on either side of the parking space except for angled van parking spaces which shall have access aisles located on the passenger side of the parking space.


----------



## north star (Sep 10, 2013)

*~ ~ ~ ~*

Examiner,

I found the follwing graphic from a document of Iowa State U.



*http://www.fpm.iastate.edu/accessforeveryone/images/pa.pdf*

See page 23.

*~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 11, 2013)

examiner, the depiction of a straight or angled parking is irrelevant.... if the space meets the requirement for the full length of the parking space provided with full with and proper aisle for access provided and the walking surface is firm and stable and provided a safe route to the (assumed) sidewalk for the accessible entrance, it shouldn't matter.

As for the detail provided on page 23, it is basically correct... however, the access aisles are depicted wrong and do not provide the full length of the parking space for the access aisle.

502.4.3 Length. Access aisles shall extend the

full length of the parking spaces they serve.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2013)

See CBC 11B, DSA CARM and City of LA Building & Safety website, all show diagonals.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2013)

*~ ~ ~ *

ADAguy,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !    

*~ ~ ~*


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you response

You are welcome, I'm looking forward to listening in and participating.

How old is this forum?

Where does it originate from?


----------



## RJJ (Sep 12, 2013)

read the Blogs! It started on an evening for one parking lot to a cell phone in another about 100 miles apart. We are both form PA.


----------



## north star (Sep 12, 2013)

*+ + +*

ADAguy,

As ***RJJ*** mentioned, this Forum started up in October 2009,

when another Forum gave the members the fanguh & the boot.

[ i.e. - pay to play, or else ] ...........That other Forum has not

recovered from that decision to this day !......A large majority

of the members on that one migrated over to this one, ...with

"Much Thanks" to those 2 boys in PA.

You can go back and search the archives for a more in-depth

reading and explanations.

Do you know about becoming a Sawhorse ?

*+ + +*


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 13, 2013)

Let Imad's efforts not be forgotten, many of us owe him a debt of gratitude for his efforts.


----------



## JPohling (Sep 13, 2013)

That is true, but I find this forum much more useful


----------

